# Fat Tire in Cans will be available 6/16



## adrock (Apr 28, 2004)

Skinny dip will prolly be next, will let you know. Cheers to green beers in cans. Happy river trips all. Here's the twelver:


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Any chance of a pre-release sample 12'er??


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

That's cool. I'll have to bring a few on my next float trip so nobody can whine that all they can find in the cooler is the Pig's Eye or whatever I am drinking. It will be worth it just to shut them up.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Ture said:


> That's cool. I'll have to bring a few on my next float trip so nobody can whine that all they can find in the cooler is the Pig's Eye or whatever I am drinking. It will be worth it just to shut them up.


...and don't get me wrong, I love Fat Tire when I'm drinking one or two. When I drinking 18 it's something else.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*1554 and others*

Where in the line up is 1554,Blue Paddle, Abbey or the other beligian stlye ales. Until then its PBR, Hamms and Olympia...


----------



## adrock (Apr 28, 2004)

More NB flavors in cans to come, hopefully Blue Paddle some day soon.


----------



## spartankayaker (Aug 28, 2006)

*Will the cans have western distribution?*

Any idea if they intend to distribute it to those of us living in the PACNW?


----------



## adrock (Apr 28, 2004)

yes, the accounts will be somewhat limited to start (as with all states) but they are headed that way for sure, also by 6/16 I believe.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't know about the cheaper stuff. It is so weak I find my self drinking twice and more then the amount I would drink of the heavier ales. It ends up costing more to drink the cheap stuff, so I will gladly take the stronger beer.


----------



## MikeD (Jun 27, 2007)

*Green beers?*

I love the option of getting my favorite beers in a can (esp for river trips) but cans actually take much more energy to produce and about the same energy to recycle as bottles so I don't see the cans as "greener" than bottles. On the other hand cans are lighter which means less fuel is used for transport. We all know that NB is 100% wind powered but is the company that makes the cans wind powered? My props will go to the first brewery to start re-using their glass bottles. Even so NB continues to lead by example as an environmentally and socially responsible brewery...

From: Green Beer, Part 2:


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

I held the "prototype" in my hand at the Hotel Charley premiere. I refrained from cracking it open.


----------



## adrock (Apr 28, 2004)

Mike D, indeed, according to some studies cans are actually more energy intensive on the front end than bottles. I think you have misunderstood me, I didn't mean to infer that the beer is 'green' due to the fact that it is in a can. The beer itself is 'green' due to the way new belgium conducts its business and approaches sustainability (as you mention). 

Beyond wind power there are several reasons why New Belgium is a business role model when it comes to being a conscious company, go to www.newbelgium.com to learn more. Of course, no company is perfect and it takes resources to brew beer.


----------



## sea hag (Mar 24, 2006)

*bottles*

Used to swill out of deposit bottles all the time in college. Huber and Huber Bock. Came in cases, with 8-pack carriers inside, bottle deposit was ~7 bucks, and the beer was less than 12 bucks for a case. Found old receipts in the boxes from back in the midwest (brewed in Wisconsin) that were for under 8 bucks for the case!


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

My question for you Adrian, and I know you have to give the correct answer here, so you can just pm me if the truth needs to be told, will the taste of the beer be tainted by coming in a can?

I once had Keystone light in a bottle and it tasted like the sweetest peach nectar freshly obtained from Jessica Alba's virgin nipples, compared to the Pam Anderson cans that molded me into the man I am today. (notice the pun on cans, not intended)


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Or Green as in $$$$$
Profit through marketibility??

BEER........MMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

yourrealdad said:


> My question for you Adrian, and I know you have to give the correct answer here, so you can just pm me if the truth needs to be told, will the taste of the beer be tainted by coming in a can?


Not Adrian or Jessica Alba here (though I'm sure you'll get great answers from each of them shortly), but here's some can truth from a dude a long way from the brewery. NB production team has been hyper-focused on dialing-in production of FT in cans so that it will in fact be identical to FT in glass bottles ... or aluminum kegs. Modern cans have liners to keep the liquid from coming into contact with the metal walls of the can ... and if you really want to get down to it, cans can offer a longer shelf life because they prevent the damaging effects of UV on beer.


----------



## adrock (Apr 28, 2004)

KevDaddy, I can say honestly after drinking straight from the teet of the Fat Tire can that the taste is laser like (lasers are spot on all the time and used for other things that I won't get into right now). Call me 'W.T.' or a man that enjoys nuzzling in the bosom fortress so to speak but the 'in can' yeast conditioning will make you fall in love with Fat Tire again. There is the truth for you my friend all out in the open here on this very PUBLIC forum.

Hey, while we are talking about Fat Tire, I was just over in Belgium for a week cruising around with the Founders, Brewmaster, and others. I made a short film about the experience that is coupled with Jeff telling his Fat Tire story. You can watch this short film at www.newbelgium.com - its called 'Born on a Bike Seat', its at the top of the list. just click on the TV on the right and it will take you to the media player...

Narrows are getting fun, see you in the canyon.
Todd, has the sun come out in the NORFWEST yet?


----------



## spartankayaker (Aug 28, 2006)

*Sun in the PACNW*

Are you kidding me... pretty much the sun doesn't come out until late June. In fact, it is cloudy and drizzling in Portland this morning and, although the coast range is draining out fast, the Cascades and all the rivers they feed will flow with sufficient water for a long time... We are all smiles here, in spite of the clouds.... plus we have ample coffee and micro brews, so the smile might be caffeine and/or beer induced, but who cares.


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

yeah, it's totally miserable here still ..


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

You going to fire that up instead of taking pictures of it?





ToddG said:


> yeah, it's totally miserable here still ..


----------



## adrock (Apr 28, 2004)

Geez Norfwesters, I didnt imply misery, just that I know its been a long winter out there, and having spent some time out there recently, wherein I tried to commit suicide, I wondered if the oh so nice bluebirds had maybe shown up at your door chirping songs of glory. But obviously this is a slightly sensitive issue with you moody norfwesters. But nothing good micro/craft (new belgium hopefully), strong coffee, and year round water induced adrenalin can't cure. I'm all for it. Good on you. And it looks like the sun is poking out in that shot you posted, not that it matters. I myself dont like the sun, its hot, real hot and sometimes it causes my vision to be impared. I hate that.

GA, I believe that last year you talked a lot of shit about the Gnarrows race and then didn't show. Why did this happen?


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

adrock said:


> GA, I believe that last year you talked a lot of shit about the Gnarrows race and then didn't show. Why did this happen?


A mix between video game addiction and writing/defending my Master's thesis. Oh well, what I'm really trying to say is that I'm scared and I like to talk shit on mtn buzz  I tried to find a sequence of Todd on the Narrows that I took but can't find it.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Are the cans crushable or are they like the Heineken cans?


----------



## spartankayaker (Aug 28, 2006)

adrock said:


> Geez Norfwesters, I didnt imply misery, just that I know its been a long winter out there, and having spent some time out there recently, wherein I tried to commit suicide, I wondered if the oh so nice bluebirds had maybe shown up at your door chirping songs of glory. But obviously this is a slightly sensitive issue with you moody norfwesters. But nothing good micro/craft (new belgium hopefully), strong coffee, and year round water induced adrenalin can't cure. I'm all for it. Good on you. And it looks like the sun is poking out in that shot you posted, not that it matters. I myself dont like the sun, its hot, real hot and sometimes it causes my vision to be impared. I hate that.
> 
> GA, I believe that last year you talked a lot of shit about the Gnarrows race and then didn't show. Why did this happen?


No offense taken... I'm jittery from the coffee and hung over from drinking after getting pissed off about my Master's thesis professor's latest bunch of crap he's requiring me to do... seriously, I had to skip boating after work last night to write... but I'm done on June 10th, so freedom, sweet freedom will be mine after that!


----------



## adrock (Apr 28, 2004)

Randaddy, oh so crushable.


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

GA Peach, interestingly that rapid was mandatory, so I kinda had to run it to even get the shot.

Adro, my post was more in response to Spartanicus & was very much tongue-in-cheek. It's a constant tightrope-walk, trying at once to help perpetuate the rest of the country's "always miserable" perception of the weather here, while at the same time sharing tiny bits of the inside scoop for fair & balanced reporting's sake ..


----------



## spartankayaker (Aug 28, 2006)

ToddG said:


> GA Peach, interestingly that rapid was mandatory, so I kinda had to run it to even get the shot.
> 
> Adro, my post was more in response to Spartanicus & was very much tongue-in-cheek. It's a constant tightrope-walk, trying at once to help perpetuate the rest of the country's "always miserable" perception of the weather here, while at the same time sharing tiny bits of the inside scoop for fair & balanced reporting's sake ..


Well said ToddG... keep the other pictures from the blog off or they will all know that it does get sunny up here.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

spartankayaker said:


> Well said ToddG... keep the other pictures from the blog off or they will all know that it does get sunny up here.


Just booked my Uhaul trailer.. Looks like we're all moving to your town.


----------



## spartankayaker (Aug 28, 2006)

*Bring Beer*



GAtoCSU said:


> Just booked my Uhaul trailer.. Looks like we're all moving to your town.


Cool, but wait till after the Fat Tire comes out in cans... you'll get it before we do... you can bunk on my couch.


----------



## adrock (Apr 28, 2004)

TG, I was on that TinC page bro, still am. Have a great weekend. 
See you in July?ish.

Peace, Adro


----------



## adrock (Apr 28, 2004)

so depressing... I don't know how you guys deal out there... You look particularly bummed in this shot Todd. Cheer up man!


----------

